# Wolf Gold Pistol Ammo .357 MAG 158GR SJHP



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

just picked up a Ruger Blackhawk 3 screw .357 mag.

looks like new SN. shows it was built in 1970 paid $300 has 
Ajax stag grips.

I am fairly new to hand guns so a lot of time at the range is

Wolf Gold Pistol Ammo .357 MAG 158GR SJHP alright to put though it

and can you keep these casing just in case I every do my own or are they to cheap to keep. they are about $22 for 50

Thanks


----------



## SkippySanchez (Oct 18, 2021)

I would use it, and I would keep the brass too. Revolver brass is easy to keep because you can dump it in your hand or to tabletop as opposed to having to pick it up of the floor after shooting a semiautomatic.

*___*
_I'd give right arm to be ambidextrous_


----------

